# 9mm Major Power Factor



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Any one here ever dabbled in 9 major?

This week, I did load development for 9major for USPSA competition with my poor man's race gun, a Canik TP9SFx. I am pushing a 147gr to right at 1200fps for 173pf.









My first 300 round batch.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Hmm, have you ever calculated the chamber pressure? That is 124 grain +P, and depending on barrel length, upper end. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Hmm, have you ever calculated the chamber pressure? That is 124 grain +P, and depending on barrel length, upper end.
> Enjoy.


More like +p++


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

But, but, what powder are you using?

Sam


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

SamBond said:


> But, but, what powder are you using?
> 
> Sam


BE86


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Just want to make sure I have this straight, but a 9mm major is a standard 9mm casing loaded to higher pressure, correct? Also, how can you know for sure wether your gun can handle this cartridge?


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

CatchySaver said:


> Just want to make sure I have this straight, but a 9mm major is a standard 9mm casing loaded to higher pressure, correct? Also, how can you know for sure wether your gun can handle this cartridge?


Yes, that is correct. Most any gun will handle it as long as it is set up properly. If done so, major is no harder on the gun than standard +p.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks, bro.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

But Mom, everyone else is doing it!
I wonder about how soon 9mm major guns are shot-out? Any one ever do pressure testing, or is it just faith that a load over book limits will not blow up gun. Seems to me you want to move as far down to slower powders as you can, and BR86 isn't that far down.
9x19 is a 140-145 PF cartridge, so have fun (away from me)
My 9x21s, loaded long, reach 165+ easily


----------

